
Masters of the Pyramid: Peru's Hairless Dogs - brudgers
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-49471593
======
725686
They
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peruvian_Hairless_Dog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peruvian_Hairless_Dog))
look very similar to Mexican Xoloitzcuintli
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Hairless_Dog](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_Hairless_Dog)).
Anyone knows what the difference is?

[edit] Wrong link

~~~
ebg13
This seems to be a reasonable reference for differentiating them:
[https://janedogs.com/xoloitzcuintlie-and-peruvian-
hairless-d...](https://janedogs.com/xoloitzcuintlie-and-peruvian-hairless-
dogs/)

I do love that the wikipedia entries just say "Not to be confused with..." but
then don't say why.

~~~
725686
Great reference, thank you very much! Lots of interesting stuff, for example:

"They apparently learned to bark from the European dogs brought to the region
after the Spanish Conquest"

------
ljw1001
What is it with pyramids and hairless pets. Egyptian hairless cats, anyone?

